
MGBA: Dumping the Undumped - jpfau
http://mgba.io/2015/10/20/dumping-the-undumped/
======
Houshalter
Fascinating:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXr5jn3haRo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXr5jn3haRo)

